
The Demiurge's older brother - oli5679
http://slatestarcodex.com/2017/03/21/repost-the-demiurges-older-brother/
======
elvinyung
Obligatory link to Unsong (by the same author):
[http://unsongbook.com/](http://unsongbook.com/)

